# Food plots!



## whitetail_freak (Feb 23, 2009)

well since it is time to start getting the food plots rolling around here I figured a new thread would be appropriate! lets see what you guys got!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Ours like the burning bushes by the house all year long.



















They also like the wild dog wood bushes I planted and the grass I stop mowing on or near labor day.



















Some just like the back yard flower bed, even when the snow gets deeper.










 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

They tend to like browsing along the creek and where the cats hunt.



















They really like the front lawn any time.





































 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

The side yard with the dog wood bushes and along the creek is a favortie place in the summer too.























































My favorite mister mom picture.










 Al


----------

